# red spots, lots of itching, how else can I help??



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would go to the vet. It could be allergies, but it sounds (to me) like he has some kind of skin infection that needs medicated shampoo and antibiotics.


----------



## Max's Momma (May 2, 2011)

I am in South Florida too. My Max is 5 months old and has had the rash on his belly and other areas of his body. I decided it is allergies to grass and I have chosen not to give medicine. I have taken clean wet clothes with mild soap and washed his underside, rinsed then with clear water on a cloth, then dried him-every day or every other day. This rash was with him for about a month and now it is almost gone-only a few spots. I was told that we have this problem with skin allergies in South Florida so I don't feel that concerned about it. I hope Enzo will be getting better soon.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Megora, his appt is tomorrow at 6pm, but I just wanted to see if others had this problem as well. ..

@ Max's Momma - so you only rinse him every day/every other day? . . . Because Enzo is out in the garden a lot, so it's a lot of ins and outs. .. . I really don't want him on meds either, and I'm not sure if I shold just take him into the vet to hear what they have to say, or just try some more; I just hate to see the puppy suffering. ..


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you use any chemicals/treatments for your yard/garden? 
Maybe the vet can prescribe a cortisone cream/spray?
If he's scratching himself to the point of bleeding, you may want to pick up one of the soft Elizabethan collars they have at pet stores. This might help him from getting at his underside if he is itching himself w/ his teeth. It's harder to control if he's able to itch that area w/ his hind legs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like fleas to me or, failing that, a staph infection.


----------



## BucNGator11 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in Central Florida and Cooper had the same thing, my vet thought it could be staph and gave us antibiotics and it is pretty much all gone. Seems to be a Florida thing... weird.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

don't think it's fleas .. . he's on meds, and both the vet and I have kept an eye on it. No chemicals in the yard either.

@mygoldenkids - he's at it with his hind legs, so no luck with the collar there either 

I'll keep the vet appt and then see what he says tomorrow, and I'll bring up staph infection to him. 

If we bought some calamine lotion, do you think that'll help in the meantime? Or would that be a waste seeing that we're seeing the doc soon anyways?

My poor little boy!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't put anything on it without knowing what it is. 

I hate to push the flea issue, but I think you should keep it on your list as a possibility. They can get on a dog and bite before the repellant/pesticide has a chance to work. If the pup has an allergy (very common), those bites can leave sores and the fleas themselves are never really seen.

Just a thought.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

@tippykayak. . . thanks for the advice!
Gosh, I'm hoping it still can't be fleas/ticks after all the baths etc that he's gotten. . plus he's been on tick/flea meds since we've had him, and no other dogs are showing signs. But I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Could it be worms? I've heard that parasitic worms secrete waste that may cause skin irritation. Perhaps you can consider testing him for worms. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Max's Momma (May 2, 2011)

sharc,
Once or twice I used a mixed solution I made of 1/3 white(only white!) vinegar, 1/3 rubbing alcohol, and 1/3 water. The other times I used the mild soapy water, rinse, dry. I didn't do it each time Max was outside, I only washed him with the cloths once a day or every other day. I thought the mild soap was the best for his skin. It was a process over weeks before I saw these results.
What you are describing sounds just like what Max had/has (almost all gone now). If you feel more comfortable to get the vets advice, please do.
Hope Enzo is well soon!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i hope you can get it straightened out. on old golden once laid in lantana and his stomach ended up being a mess, but antibiotics and daily cleaning fixed it.

it could be environmental, or it could be food, or actually even chemical hope you find a cure very soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like it could be a staph infection. A trip to the vet is order. Probably will require antiobiotics and a shampoo.


----------

